# Which admin would you like to beat up



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Which one?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

IN before the lock









i also nominate ICE to be banned or atleast suspended


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

my choice isnt up there lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how is this thread lockable?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

because your post woring too much


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga said:


> my choice isnt up there lol


added more


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

still not up there lol.. why would i wanna beat up dippy LOL

ice you know exactly who im talking about man.... think harder


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mettle isnt a admin


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigga said:


> my choice isnt up there lol


Neither is mine, they aren't even in this forum.... at least not as mods....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> my choice isnt up there lol


Neither is mine, they aren't even in this forum.... at least not as mods....:laugh::laugh:
[/quote]








olmond


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

damn, none of you bitches want to fight me


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

put icee at the very end and we'll vote....make an excuse for him even though he's not an admin


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I vote all the mods gang up and beat the sh*t out of ICEE for making stupid polls.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Mettle isnt a admin


ah well then... all the other mods are pretty cool

xenon is like the deadbeat dad though that says hes going out for a pack of cigarettes and never comes back


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant believe this is even close. Even I want to kick back_51's ass....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I know u all missed me for 4 months


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I picked b_ack51...Normally I take pity on those that look like cancer patients but jumping Jesus on a pogo stick would I beat you're bald face in.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I voted for AK! Not because I dislike him but he's short and my arms are tired so I wouldn't have to lift my fist very high.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Yeah but he's packing... major


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll take Serrapygo...just cause he's 6'9 and weights 285....should be interesting...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Zulu Warrior said:


> my choice isnt up there lol


Neither is mine, they aren't even in this forum.... at least not as mods....:laugh::laugh:
[/quote]

:laugh: olmond








[/quote]

Hey Rich how you guys doin'?., Don't tell me you threw the tantrum and "quit" PFUK......








Haven't seen you there lately......


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I voted for myself...

And you spelled my name wrong.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Mettle isnt a admin


Neither are the rest of 'em except for GG.

They're moderators.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Mettle isnt a admin


Neither are the rest of 'em except for GG.

They're moderators.
[/quote]


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^^[email protected] 06's sig!
















I voted b_ack51 because we look to be about the same size, and I think it would be a pretty good bout.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Mettle isnt a admin


Neither are the rest of 'em except for GG.

They're moderators.
[/quote]

I could change that in a hurry.....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i chose the pack based solely on the fact that he got that stupid ninja song stuck in my head for 2 days.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Mettle isnt a admin


Neither are the rest of 'em except for GG.

They're moderators.
[/quote]

View attachment 191347

[/quote]

Hey, how 'bout a _"What members would you like to beat the sh*t of?" _thread?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

null


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ThePack for sure! But, oddly enough, and at the same time, I'd like to kiss him and call him George...or Pico Rodriguez.









Wouldn't mind taking a swing at b_ack51, too. I don't know why. Just would.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Why do so many people want to beat up AK?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Why do so many people want to beat up AK?


I'd actually like to go totally "three stooges" on you, TWTR!!!







Two fingers in the eyes, a saw across your head, and a "Moe style" slap in the face!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Why do so many people want to beat up AK?


I'd actually like to go totally "three stooges" on you, TWTR!!!







Two fingers in the eyes, a saw across your head, and a "Moe style" slap in the face!








[/quote]

I'd like to beat you with a rather large piece of Limburger cheese.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE thanks for coming back and making epic threads like this I missed them. I tried to keep the place interesting with a few threads but they always ended up sailing off into a sea of FAIL.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

This sh*t is retarded


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you just want to fight me , so after wards i can reshingle roof...or cut your lawn..just cause i'm mexican..huh?



SERRAPYGO said:


> ThePack for sure! But, oddly enough, and at the same time, I'd like to kiss him and call him George...or Pico Rodriguez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I want to punch RnR straight in the face, That guy is suck a dick! and then i want to drop kick SyM right in the genitals. I know he isnt a Mod but f*ck him!

Screw you Ja'eh!!!!!!!! and Johnny GTFO!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't mess with me NB I got a whole regiment behind me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

That deserter Coldfire didn't even get a mention!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

thePACK said:


> you just want to fight me , so after wards i can reshingle roof...or cut your lawn..just cause i'm mexican..huh?


You're mexican? I guess I wont be talking to you anymore!

I kid I kid.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im suprised that AK has the most votes. considering hes the second most like of the mods after RnR.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Atleast Bawb voiced his opinions.....I would be curious as to the other's that Hate me...

I know Pman is in that Group.......


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How can anyone hate a man who has more guns than most small armies?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Atleast Bawb voiced his opinions.....I would be curious as to the other's that Hate me...
> 
> I know Pman is in that Group.......


maybe people are jealous of your big tanks, big fish, your firearms, etc...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just never realized the Hate for me over the years-I know a few of the people-But not all.......Just curious is all...I hold no grudges.......


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i dont want to fight any of the mods, nor do i hold any ill feelings towards any. i think they are all pretty cool.

im also surprised AK has so many enemies.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

same here nick... i didn't vote. icee made this poll yesterday when he was mad at piranha teach, it's cool that everyone's just having fun with it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> same here nick... i didn't vote. icee made this poll yesterday when he was mad at piranha teach, it's cool that everyone's just having fun with it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

my polls are always fun and educational to the forum


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to beat myself up.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just never realized the Hate for me over the years-I know a few of the people-But not all.......Just curious is all...I hold no grudges.......


Haters gonna hate.

I have an animated gif I'm looking for. please hold


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Lovers gonna love.
i dont even want
none of the above 
i want to piss on you.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy sh*t b_ack people got your number, anyone that wants to beat me up c'mon down to Red Deer and I'll make sure we have some time in the gym together. Strap on the 4oz and away we go!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I choose Jewelz, cause without an opp. like this, I would never be able to kick his ass... What a god-send!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am suprised this is even close...I usually run away with these kind of polls. AK? Really? Im a little shocked there.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I am suprised this is even close...I usually run away with these kind of polls. AK? Really? Im a little shocked there.


No doubt I would wanna kick your ass too!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I want to beat myself off.


Fixed.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is tee off on his balls which would be at eye level.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is suck on his balls which would be at eye level.


Fixed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> How can anyone hate a man who has more guns than most small armies?:laugh:


 i know.. yall are whilin

plus ak is one of the coolest cats on here


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I just wish people would voice their opinion...instead of hiding behind a computer.....it's always nice to know..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> haha


Curiousity killed the cat man


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> haha


Curiousity killed the cat man








[/quote]

don't take it to heart AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Buckman said:


> haha


Curiousity killed the cat man








[/quote]

don't take it to heart AK
[/quote]

Take it to heart....

Hell they can't even voice their opinions......The last thing they would want to do is to try and slap me around if thats the case....









Over the last few hours of posting-I got a damn good idea who they are anyhow.....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I just voted for ya AK. Just because it seems to be bothering you, and I'm a dick like that.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is tee off on his balls which would be at eye level.


Now that's the hyphen I used to know!







Welcome back, buddy!

Incidentally, if you had any hand in those g'damn heartbeat sensors in MW2, I wanna leave giant, red mushroom marks all over your forehead!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is tee off on his balls which would be at eye level.


Now that's the hyphen I used to know!







Welcome back, buddy!

Incidentally, if you had any hand in those g'damn heartbeat sensors in MW2, I wanna leave giant, red mushroom marks all over your forehead!
[/quote]

Dont worry, I got your back on this one based on who I voted for (Sorry Hyphen, but at least you now know one of your votes)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally don't understand why AK and GG are at the top of the list...
Two of the coolest guys on here IMO.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is tee off on his balls which would be at eye level.


Now that's the hyphen I used to know!







Welcome back, buddy!

Incidentally, if you had any hand in those g'damn heartbeat sensors in MW2, I wanna leave giant, red mushroom marks all over your forehead!
[/quote]

Dont worry, I got your back on this one based on who I voted for (Sorry Hyphen, but at least you now know one of your votes)
[/quote]

Now, I want to hunt TWTR and blow his beak to the back of his head "Elmer Fudd style". Your cheese is no match for me!



> Personally don't understand why AK and GG are at the top of the list...
> Two of the coolest guys on here IMO.


Well... (suckup) you don't know them the way we (mods & friends) do. AK is first class all the way! GG is a rotten sonofabitch! I'd like to punch him myself if only we were'nt one and the same!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is tee off on his balls which would be at eye level.


Now that's the hyphen I used to know!







Welcome back, buddy!

Incidentally, if you had any hand in those g'damn heartbeat sensors in MW2, I wanna leave giant, red mushroom marks all over your forehead!
[/quote]

Dont worry, I got your back on this one based on who I voted for (Sorry Hyphen, but at least you now know one of your votes)
[/quote]

Now, I want to hunt TWTR and blow his beak to the back of his head "Elmer Fudd style". Your cheese is no match for me! 
[/quote]

Man, and I was on your side against Hyphen. I'll let him Jackie Chan your ass now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is tee off on his balls which would be at eye level.


Now that's the hyphen I used to know!







Welcome back, buddy!

Incidentally, if you had any hand in those g'damn heartbeat sensors in MW2, I wanna leave giant, red mushroom marks all over your forehead!
[/quote]

Dont worry, I got your back on this one based on who I voted for (Sorry Hyphen, but at least you now know one of your votes)
[/quote]

Now, I want to hunt TWTR and blow his beak to the back of his head "Elmer Fudd style". Your cheese is no match for me!



> Personally don't understand why AK and GG are at the top of the list...
> Two of the coolest guys on here IMO.


Well... (suckup) you don't know them the way we (mods & friends) do. AK is first class all the way! GG is a rotten sonofabitch! I'd like to punch him myself if only we were'nt one and the same!
[/quote]

Ah (kissass).... thanks for the explano.

GG is the only one I've met in person... pretty cool dude IMO.

Oh and yeah, I'm a TOTAL suckup!
I'm buckin' for that big raise here at P-Fury.:laugh:

Suckin' up to the head honchos here really gets ya far!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick G said:


> definitely serrapygo. from what i hear hes like 2x my height and weight. so, all i'd have to do is tee off on his balls which would be at eye level.


Now that's the hyphen I used to know!







Welcome back, buddy!

Incidentally, if you had any hand in those g'damn heartbeat sensors in MW2, I wanna leave giant, red mushroom marks all over your forehead!
[/quote]

Dont worry, I got your back on this one based on who I voted for (Sorry Hyphen, but at least you now know one of your votes)
[/quote]

Now, I want to hunt TWTR and blow his beak to the back of his head "Elmer Fudd style". Your cheese is no match for me!



> Personally don't understand why AK and GG are at the top of the list...
> Two of the coolest guys on here IMO.


Well... (suckup) you don't know them the way we (mods & friends) do. AK is first class all the way! GG is a rotten sonofabitch! I'd like to punch him myself if only we were'nt one and the same!
[/quote]

Ah (kissass).... thanks for the explano.

GG is the only one I've met in person... pretty cool dude IMO.

Oh and yeah, I'm a TOTAL suckup!
I'm buckin' for that big raise here at P-Fury.:laugh:

*Suckin' up to the head honchos here really gets ya far!*
[/quote]

worked for rnr :nod:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey T&C


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

we all know how you got your job rnr. no point hiding it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

guess so


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Holy sh*t b_ack people got your number, anyone that wants to beat me up c'mon down to Red Deer and I'll make sure we have some time in the gym together. Strap on the 4oz and away we go!!


People always hating on the bald skinny pale white guy. What for I have no clue? Asshole comments, the fact I'm superior to everyone in every possible way, the fact I'm smarter than everyone here, bunch of kansas city f_____ts here.

jk


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Mettle isnt a admin


Neither are the rest of 'em except for GG.

They're moderators.
[/quote]

View attachment 191347

[/quote]
AMAZING


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> damn, none of you bitches want to fight me


maybe not, but i'd love to kick the sh*t out of that whore in your avatar.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

r1dermon is P-Fury's GG.Allen!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm shocked that GG's got the most votes.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ja said:


> I'm shocked that GG's got the most votes.


looks like jeff is gunna get the beats


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> r1dermon is P-Fury's GG.Allen!!


+1 for the obscure reference!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bawb2u said:


> r1dermon is P-Fury's GG.Allen!!


+1 for the obscure reference!!!








[/quote]

We seem to be the kings of those!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just never realized the Hate for me over the years-I know a few of the people-But not all.......Just curious is all...I hold no grudges.......


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> I'm shocked that GG's got the most votes.


Sadly, he's by far the most active of the Admins (which definitely don't include all of the people listed there--fail), so he probably has the most negative interactions of that group.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm shocked that GG's got the most votes.


Sadly, he's by far the most active of the Admins (which definitely don't include all of the people listed there--fail), so he probably has the most negative interactions of that group.
[/quote]
he is also the grumpiest :nod:


----------

